# Switching from Kenpo for Shotokan or?



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Been thinking about switching out of my Kenpo, too much provincialism. Got a few places Ive been looking at... Shotokan, Shorin Ryu, Isshinryu.
Anybody involved in one of these?


----------



## Boomer (Jul 11, 2007)

Hm.  I looked at this post with some interest, and thought about your claim of "provincialism".  Then I looked at your public profile.  Know that this is by no means a criticism, only an observation, based on what I'm presented with.  In your profile, you state you've studied the following:
Arnis, BJJ / MMA / Grappling / Wrestling, Boxing, Choy Lay Fut, Escrima, Hung Gar, Hwa Rang Do, J.K.D., Judo, Jujutsu, Kajukenbo, Karate, Kempo / Kenpo, Northern Mantis, Southern Mantis, Systema, Tang Soo Do  
So your screen name seems adequate, Karatedrifter. 
I wonder if provincialism is really a reason to leave a system, or if you're what my sensei calls a "collector"...going from one thing to the next, not mastering any one thing, but picking up the basics of a few of them, then getting bored and moving on.
Seems to me that most styles are "provincial", in that they feel that they have developed the best way to defeat an opponent.

As far as the styles listed, all three are solid.  I've studied shotokan for 20+ years.  I have some time invested in the other systems as well, but my home is shotokan.  My advice is not to "style shop", but to find a good instructor that you think you can learn something from, and go from there.

Once again, please know that this is not a criticism, only an observation of a possible scenario.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 11, 2007)

I dont know where you came up with that I claim to have studied all of those styles? Thats where my interest is, I have gone to alot of schools though.
Somebody didint read the fine print, pretty presumptive. Notice it says "Interests- styles studied?
Although, if one-up manship is all I get?  Maybe I'll just move on and ignore this post. Just an observation no criticism, think twice before you give an un-asked for autobiography.


----------



## stoneheart (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm assuming you're talking about Ed Parker American kenpo when you refer to kenpo.  Kenpo is quite a bit different from all three of those karate styles.  I'd rank them in this order in terms of closeness to kenpo:  shorin-ryu, shotokan, isshin-ryu.  Isshin-ryu would be really hard to adjust to I think with its muscle blocks and vertical fists.

Are you unhappy with kenpo or is it just politics.  Me personally, I'd rather look for another kenpo studio if that was what I studied than go to another style altogether and have to re-empty my cup yet again.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Actually, I was talking about a Tracy style Kenpo. And your right, its the politics. I like the Tracy style, but I dont like certain things that I choose to take the "5th on" about this place. Thanks good advice.


----------



## chinto (Jul 11, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> Been thinking about switching out of my Kenpo, too much provincialism. Got a few places Ive been looking at... Shotokan, Shorin Ryu, Isshinryu.
> Anybody involved in one of these?


yes I am a student of shorin ryu.  a very well balanced and efficent and effective art.  any of the main styles of shorin ryu are very effective and efficent.

my dojo has had some "sparring work shops" with a parker style kempo dojo. they did not seem to be as efficent or effective as we were. but we dont really train for turnement and they did.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 11, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> Shotokan, Shorin Ryu, Isshinryu.



Good choices. I have some familiarity with the two former and more with the last. I'd recommend the Okinawan styles over Shotokan. Good luck!


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks Arnisador.


----------



## chinto (Jul 12, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Good choices. I have some familiarity with the two former and more with the last. I'd recommend the Okinawan styles over Shotokan. Good luck!


 

yep what little i know about kempo i agree on that.


----------



## Carol (Jul 12, 2007)

Personally I think the instructor is far more importan than the art.

Try out a few schools, see what you like and don't like.  See how you click with the instructors.  See if you think it really is your cup of tea.


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm gonna help kick this to death and say the same...


----------



## Duderina (Jul 12, 2007)

Good luck in your hunt. Politics can make life in a dojo very tough. I'd like to put in a word for the style of karate I practice -- Wado. If you find the right teacher, there's lots of jujutsu and self-defense to be learned within the style. You might enjoy that, as well as the somewhat higher, more flexible stances. That said, the arts you mention are all great, and I heartily third Ern and Carol -- find a good instructor!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, Wado-ryu is also a good style, and is somewhat erminscent of Japkido in its mix of Karate-like striking and jujutsu-like locking.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 13, 2007)

I am very partial to Shorin Ryu mainly but all the okinawan styles interest me.  I would highly suggest finding a good shorin ryu school that trains for training and not so much tournaments.


----------



## Boomer (Jul 14, 2007)

Karatedrifter7 said:


> I dont know where you came up with that I claim to have studied all of those styles? Thats where my interest is, I have gone to alot of schools though.
> Somebody didint read the fine print, pretty presumptive. Notice it says "Interests- styles studied?
> Although, if one-up manship is all I get? Maybe I'll just move on and ignore this post. Just an observation no criticism, think twice before you give an un-asked for autobiography.


 

My apologies for ruffling feathers, and for my presumptions.  I did not have all of the facts, and I'd tried to display that with my earlier statement that these were my observations "of a possible scenario."  If it does not apply to you then yes, by all means disregard.  I however do believe in being blunt and to the point and will not apologize for that.

One up manship is not my intention at all, and I'm usure where you gathered that idea.  I'm assuming the "un asked for autobiography" deals with my mention of experience.  I'd only stated my experience in the arts you'd questioned because I wanted you to know that the statements I'd made were from experience and not ignorance.

I preach humility quite often...in the dojo, the gym,  and _very _often here in the forums.  Please forgive me if I come off any other way, I assure you it is unintentional.  I am just a blunt person who tried to help with this situation that was (apparently) mis-diagnosed.


----------



## truth_seeker87 (Jul 14, 2007)

I suppose the biggest question is, whats in your area? What is available for you to take other then Kenpo. As for the styles of Karate-do, in my experience it is not about style but about what kind of understanding the teacher has. I would much rather have good teacher in Kyokushin Karate-do (which is mainly full-contact sparring, doesn't focus a whole lot on application of kata bunkia) then a terrible teacher in Matsamura Seito Shorin-ryu ( which is heavly main stay on Kata and kobudo bunkia, as well as heavy sparring) Not saying either is is better then the other, however one is suppose to offer more. See whats available to you, visit the different dojos, see what you like and whos teaching better.


----------



## chinto (Jul 16, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Personally I think the instructor is far more importan than the art.
> 
> Try out a few schools, see what you like and don't like. See how you click with the instructors. See if you think it really is your cup of tea.


 

yep, go watch a class and ask some questions, then after you have done that at the diferent dojos.. make your choice and see how you like it, and if it fits you and is your cup of tea so to speak.


----------



## ziason (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, here is my two cents worth. I was in Shaolin Kempo Karate. Possibly similar to your Kenpo. I have since switched to Choy Lay Fut. There were some aspects of the Kempo that I liked. The ones I didn't were the politics, BS, point sparring, and constantly trying to upsell me.  After nine months of searching, I finally chose Choy Lay Fut. My reasons are; Some of the basics are similar to what I learned before(stances, kicks, hand strikes). Both teach five animal which I particularly like. The Choy Lay Fut allows full contact sparring which I believe is better training. Basically I don't feel like any of what I learned in Kempo is lost with Choy Lay Fut. I feel like I have gone back to the roots and I am adding to it and building on it . The wealth of new material I am learning fits together nicely with what I already know. Of course this is my situation, but it sounds like some of it may  apply. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Sep 27, 2007)

UPDATE,
Thanks for the input Choy Lay Fut sounds good. Right now, there are no teachers of that in my area. I'm going to stick at this particular Kenpo and get the degree of proficiency that I'm after. Although its tough, because the main instructor is very often degrading like a drill seargent. That can be good and that can be bad though. Although my fellow students are pretty cool.
If I move somewhere where they have Choy Lay Fut I think I will look into that or Jeet Kune do.
Thanks again to all.


----------

